# whats everyone shooting arrow wise this 3d season?



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

For my two set-ups, I use Easton ACC and Easton Lightspeed 3D arrows. Both fly well, the Lightspeeds fly a little flatter.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking like Pro Tours


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I use Line Jammers..


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Fatboys.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I am using the Victory X-Ringer V1's w/3" Vanetec SS and 120 gr. Nibs. I am more than pleased with them!


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

line jammers here, switching to x-ringer tho


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

X ringers, got a heck of a deal on them 100 grain glue in 2.3 inch 3d duravanes, easton g nocks and uni's


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

victory vaps. just cant go wrong with them.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Im shooting the Carbon Express X-Jammer 27 PRO's. They are working great so far.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

X-Ringers right now... But I have been playing with the VAP's, and they have been very impressive...


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

X-Ringer HVs,80gr nib with 1-7/8 feathers.


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

2312 X7 Eclipses with 2.8" easton diamond vanes and 70gr in the nose.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Goldtip XXX or Easton full bore!


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

3dshooter25 said:


> im shooting the carbon express x-jammer 27 pro's. They are working great so far.


x2.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

X-Ringer HV 350


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Carbon Express Maximas again....may try GT UL pro's when it warms up enough to try them longer ranges.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

fatboys


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

fatboys 340, 100gr point, 28" and blazer minis = 380gr


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Fatboys


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Xcutters or 22 series. Have not gotten my new Elite Tour bow here to decide yet.

Goldtips for sure.
DB


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

One bow X-ringers and the other Gold Tip 22.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

30x


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

goldtip 30x arrows- 460 gr total with 150 up front for tip


----------



## jcspeer (Mar 24, 2009)

GT XXX's


----------



## greaser4252 (Dec 4, 2008)

*3d arrows*

Victory X-Ringers HV 350,s


----------



## Crazy Coot (Apr 12, 2007)

Gold Tip 22's


----------



## mopar4life (Jan 12, 2010)

Victory X Ringer HV1 350s w/X2 Blazers


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gold Tip 22s 100 gr tips vanetec hp 1.5


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

5575 pro hunters


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

fatboy 340's for the xlr8 and fatboy 400's for the XLR


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Easton Lightspeed 400


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

I"ve switched from carbon to aluminum this year. Easton X7 Eclipse 2413's.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

LightSpeed 3D 400s with 80grn tip


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fatboys


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm gonna stay with my X KILLERS from Victory They shoot great and slowed my Pearson down to ASA'S 280 speed limit. But if I shoot Texas this year I'll be switching to the victory VAP do to the wind


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

For Florida ASA...i'll be shooting my victory vx22 and will move onto something different after that ...maybe ....still in the VICTORY line


----------



## hoytaddict (May 25, 2006)

Fatboys


----------



## MidMoArcher (Feb 26, 2003)

Carbon Express Maxima Blue Streak selects


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Light-Speed 3D


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> goldtip 30x arrows- 460 gr total with 150 up front for tip


i shot a 3d with them the other day and cant decide between slower larger goldtip 30x's or faster smaller goldtip ultralights


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 26, 2009)

Victory VAP 350


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

osuhunter2011 said:


> Gold Tip 22s 100 gr tips vanetec hp 1.5


Ditto


----------



## Zypher (Apr 26, 2006)

Carbon Express CXL SS 250's, blazers, screw in 75 g's for hunter = 348 g... don't have the length near me.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

I have been using X-Ringer 350's, but I got a set of VAP 400's that I am gonna try out.


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

Victory VForce HV 300's with Duravane Fusions (from Jerry at South Shore)


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

Carbon Express CXL 250's w/ blazers and 75 gr tips


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

3-28 acc 70 grain hyperspee nibs.


----------



## swhack (Dec 23, 2010)

fatboys or flatlines


----------



## 1armarcher (May 18, 2009)

GT Xcutters


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 4, 2006)

ACC 3-71 with 50gr. screw in


----------



## Jeremy Davis (Sep 11, 2010)

3-39 Easton ACC


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

X-Jammer 27's, the bigger the better for 3D.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

x killers for known
vaps for unknown
Things may change before the snow melts though.


----------



## gonehuntin21 (Jan 29, 2010)

Like the lightspeeds, shoot flat and hold good speed down range.


----------



## Laden44 (Jan 16, 2011)

FatBoys


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Line Jammers


----------



## bigchop (Nov 25, 2009)

fat boy 400


----------



## dabishop_57 (Jun 22, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Xcutters or 22 series. Have not gotten my new Elite Tour bow here to decide yet.
> 
> Goldtips for sure.
> DB


x 2


----------



## shortrod (Dec 6, 2010)

Harvest time HT-3 500 's with 100gr tip and 2" fusion vanes


----------



## HoytXshooter (Jan 28, 2011)

Fatboy 500's


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

just purchase the victory vap and shoot them at green acres today, and i must say although there skinny there also worth every dime,great arrow


----------



## ckubat (Sep 27, 2008)

Goldtip 22 series


----------



## CONFIRMMED KILL (Sep 20, 2005)

I have Easton Light Speed 400 , ACC 3-39, and just bought Fat Boy 340. I have been getting tear left tuning problems out of the Light Speed and the ACC 3-39. I could reduce the poundage and really trim the arrow close to the rest to get that out but I have just decided to go a little stiffer to the Fat Boy 340. The Full Bore arrows are out there but you have a hard time getting points from Easton but there are others selling them. The full bores are pretty darn pricey. I just got a dozen fat boy shafts for $90.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Gold Tip Ultralite 400's with 80 grain nib... used em last year and couldnt be happier with em....


----------

